# No air condition but WOW.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...hicle-bigger-stronger-faster-orig-mg.cnn.html
:2thumb:


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Interesting... but since the treads are made of "foam".... according to the video, I would think that would be a possible weak point. Any type of gelatinous flaming material (napalm) would stick to them and melt the foam rendering it immobile. Unless it's some secret special government foam.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

This is probably a work in project thing and after spending a billion or two they give up and go back to the Andrew Higgins's design of WW2 only this time with wheels or tank treads.


----------

